# OT: Fantasy Leagues (trees', Slasher's, etc.)



## trees (Jun 11, 2003)

*Raptor fans fantasy league*

For anyone that wants to play some fantasy basketball this year, I've started a league for us over at http://hoops.sports.ws/. Its a 12 team league so join asap and once we get it filled up, the draft will begin.

Here's the signup info:
League name: Raptors League
Number: 50859
Password: boshed


----------



## trees (Jun 11, 2003)

so far we only got 3 teams, 9 more spots open!
anyone is welcome, you dont have to be super active, more of a laid back type league.

basically you do the draft and set your lineup and from there you can make trades and/or drop and pickup players. the scoring system is pretty basic so no need to spend a crazy amount of time, just something to do during your leisure time/boredness.

winner gets bragging rights!! :grinning:


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Done. I enjoyed last year's leage until it folded two months later. Hopefully this works out. 

Come on people, join in the fun.

So far we have trees, james0991, hellbot, and myself.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Crooked J's Browntown Gamblers have joined the league (assuming I did it right)

I'll pretty lazy though, and I usually forget about fantasy league teams, but I'll make an effort to try this year (I say that every fall)

Edit: I def. did it right!!

Do we all have to be online to draft at once (round by round) or can I rank my players and let the computer pick the highest off my list?


----------



## trees (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CrookedJ</b>!
> Do we all have to be online to draft at once (round by round) or can I rank my players and let the computer pick the highest off my list?


yea, you can just set a contingency list and let that auto pick your players by rank, so you dont have to be online to do all your picks,

we got 7 teams now, 5 more spots open!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Alright I've joined too, Mongolia Barbarians!!


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Alright I've joined too, Mongolia Barbarians!!


Damn Barbarians!! We should build a giant wall to keep them out!!


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

k i have joined

I am the toronto madmen


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CrookedJ</b>!
> 
> 
> Damn Barbarians!! We should build a giant wall to keep them out!!


Y'all know who's gonna be my Franchise player:









Hint: It's not Horace Grant


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

I've joined as well.


----------



## trees (Jun 11, 2003)

1 more spot left! whoever gets it has a chance for 2nd place, because i got a lock on 1st.


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

i joined

 last spot too


----------



## trees (Jun 11, 2003)

wicked, the draft has started here's the order:

1 New York 
2 BBBnet 
3 Mongolia 
4 Homer 
5 Toronto 
6 tee-dot 
7 Dream 
8 The Realest 
9 Toronto 
10 Ajax 
11 Browntown 
12 Charlestown 

the 2nd round will go in reverse order, so Charlestown will pick first, then Browntown, Ajax and so on.


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trees</b>!
> wicked, the draft has started here's the order:
> 
> 1 New York
> ...


When is the draft?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Just for everyone's info:

1 New York - Raven (osman?)
2 BBBnet - Slasher
3 Mongolia - Yao Mania
4 Homer - sammysamosa
5 Toronto - primetime
6 tee-dot - open mike
7 Dream - megatrees
8 The Realest - james0991
9 Toronto Madmen- Madman
10 Ajax - hellbot
11 Browntown - CrookedJ
12 Charlestown - Speedythief

I just checked, the draft begins NOW! I've set my first contingency list already. New York Raven is up for the first pick.


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Just for everyone's info:
> 
> 1 New York - Raven (osman?)
> ...


Yes i am the Ravens.


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

beautiful....


 


and with the 144th pick the tee dot knuckleheads select....


Milt Palacio!


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

SLASHER YOUR PICK


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

ok I don't think slasher's aware that the draft has begun already....
so what happens if he misses his pick?


----------



## trees (Jun 11, 2003)

he picked already, so no worries.


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

this is gonna take so long to draft.... wierd how that works.



what if someone consistently misses his draft pick? will someone have 2 draft for him?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm reading over the rules right now, it's actually quite interesting. We actually play games against each other, and the minutes played are distributed as if your team was playing in a 48 minute game. I'm still reading... I suggest everyone else does too.


----------



## trees (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>open mike</b>!
> what if someone consistently misses his draft pick? will someone have 2 draft for him?


you can make up for missed picks yourself. its just that you wont have as many players to chose from as you would have if you didnt miss your pick. you'll only be able to choose from players that are available at that time.

for example if i was skipped at the 7th pick and i logged on and the draft was at the 12th pick, i could pick anyone that would be left in the pool, but i would have lost out on 4 players(picks 8-11).


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

up this thread...


everyone should make a contingency list.. at least 10 players deep


----------



## trees (Jun 11, 2003)

hellbot, your up.

whoever james0991, sammysomosa and primetime are, you guys have already missed your 1st picks. you can still draft your 1st pick, so i suggest you get on asap and do that before the draft gets even further.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trees</b>!
> hellbot, your up.
> 
> whoever james0991, sammysomosa and primetime are, you guys have already missed your 1st picks. you can still draft your 1st pick, so i suggest you get on asap and do that before the draft gets even further.


No, you should wait until my two picks are done!


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

hellbot, your up


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

open mike it's your pick!!! :upset:


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Let's sticky this and bring updates on the league.


----------



## trees (Jun 11, 2003)

Dream Team

G - Kobe Bryant (LAL)
F - Pau Gasol (MEM)
G - Baron Davis (NOR)
FC - Carlos Boozer (UTA)
F - Kenyon Martin (DEN)
G - Steve Nash (PHO)
FC - Stromile Swift (MEM)
G - Bobby Jackson (SAC)
F - Josh Howard (DAL)
GF - James Posey (MEM)
Pick 126
Pick 139


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Here's my team:

C - Shaquille Oneal (MIA)
F - Carmelo Anthony (DEN)
F - Chris Bosh (TOR)
Pick 39
Pick 59
Pick 62
Pick 74
Pick 95
Pick 100
Pick 117
Pick 129
Pick 136


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

my team

FC - Dirk Nowitzki (DAL)
G - Jason Kidd (NJN)
F - Shawn Marion (PHO)
Pick 43
Pick 53
Pick 68
Pick 73
Pick 96
Pick 108
Pick 109
Pick 128
Pick 137


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Mongolia Barbarians:

FC - Tim Duncan (SAS)
G - Ray Allen (SEA)
GF - Predrag Stojakovic (SAC)
F - Chris Webber (SAC)
G - Gilbert Arenas (WAS)
FC - Eddy Curry (CHI)
G - Andre Miller (DEN)
GF - Matt Harpring (UTA)
Pick 103
Pick 114
Pick 124
Pick 141


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The Charlestown Chiefs

FC - Jermaine Oneal (IND)
C - Yao Ming (HOU)
G - Sam Cassell (MIN)
GF - Corey Maggette (LAC)
GF - Richard Hamilton (DET)
FC - Rasheed Wallace (DET)
FC - Theo Ratliff (POR)
GF - Latrell Sprewell (MIN)
FC - Nene (DEN)
Pick 119
Pick 130
Pick 135


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

The Browntown Gamblers:
GF - LeBron James (CLE)
F - Andrei Kirilenko (UTA)
FC - Zach Randolph (POR)
F - Antoine Walker (ATL)
GF - Jason Richardson (GSW)
GF - Jalen Rose (TOR)
GF - Stephen Jackson (IND)
FC - Mehmet Okur (UTA)
G - Carlos Arroyo (UTA)
FC - Raef Lafrentz (BOS)
C - Mark Blount (BOS)
F - Grant Hill (ORL)


** Slasher you're up again!!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CrookedJ</b>!
> ** Slasher you're up again!!


Slasher is holding the draft hostage until he can trade his current pick. He said if he doesn't trade it, he'll wait the full 10 hours to pick.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Slasher is holding the draft hostage until he can trade his current pick. He said if he doesn't trade it, he'll wait the full 10 hours to pick.


Whats his proposal?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CrookedJ</b>!
> 
> 
> Whats his proposal?


nothing. He's just saying that he wants to trade his 39th pick and we can make him an offer for it. If he gets no offer then he'll use the pick himself


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> nothing. He's just saying that he wants to trade his 39th pick and we can make him an offer for it. If he gets no offer then he'll use the pick himself


I'll give him #40 for it!!:grinning:


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

I don't want to hold things up too much so I did the best deal that was offered to me:

<b>North York trades Pick 53, Pick 68 to Slashville for Pick 39.</b>


North York is on the clock now.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

<b>Toronto trades Pick 142, Pick 123, Pick 113, Pick 104 to Slashville for Pick 68, Pick 74.</b>


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

bump bump hellbot you're up.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

I am looking to trade on my upcoming back to back picks msg me


----------



## trees (Jun 11, 2003)

i hope you guys that are trading picks realize that you can only have a maximum of 12 guys and if you have any more than that the computer will automatically cut the player(s) at the bottom of your list when the roster deadline for each week hits.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trees</b>!
> i hope you guys that are trading picks realize that you can only have a maximum of 12 guys and if you have any more than that the computer will automatically cut the player(s) at the bottom of your list when the roster deadline for each week hits.


that's not true

http://articles.sports.ws/idx/20/032/Lineups/article/Dropping_Players_Picking_up_Free_Agents.html



> It is possible to have more than 12 players on your team, but you can't pick up any free agents until you have 11 or less players on your team.
> 
> You don't have to have 12 players on your team and can leave spots open, but it is not recommended.


----------



## trees (Jun 11, 2003)

oh i guess they changed the rule. last year they cut players(i think??)


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Slashville trades Pick 129, Pick 136, Pick 142 to North York for Pick 108, Pick 109.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

speedy or boxx could you make this a sticky?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> speedy or boxx could you make this a sticky?


I guess. It can eventually replace the Blue Jays thread, which is doomed to hell thanks to another failure of a season.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

so ive been kicked out..... my bad, i totally forgot about the league


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

<B>THE SLASHVILLE SUNS:</B>

C - Shaquille Oneal (MIA)
F - Carmelo Anthony (DEN)
F - Chris Bosh (TOR)
G - Chauncey Billups (DET)
G - Cuttino Mobley (ORL)
G - Tony Parker (SAS)
FC - Marcus Camby (DEN)
F - Gerald Wallace (CHA)
G - Kareem Rush (LAL)
FC - Dale Davis (GSW)
F - Mike Sweetney (NYK)
GF - Boris Diaw (ATL)
GF - Doug Christie (SAC)
F - Jared Jeffries (WAS)


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*The Charlestown Chiefs:*

FC - Jermaine Oneal (IND)
C - Yao Ming (HOU)
G - Sam Cassell (MIN)
GF - Corey Maggette (LAC)
GF - Richard Hamilton (DET)
FC - Rasheed Wallace (DET)
FC - Theo Ratliff (POR)
GF - Latrell Sprewell (MIN)
FC - Nene (DEN)
GF - Quentin Richardson (PHX)
GF - Desmond Mason (MIL)
G - Brent Barry (SAS)


----------



## trees (Jun 11, 2003)

*Dream Team* 

G - Kobe Bryant (LAL)
F - Pau Gasol (MEM)
G - Baron Davis (NOR)
FC - Carlos Boozer (UTA)
F - Kenyon Martin (DEN)
G - Steve Nash (PHO)
FC - Stromile Swift (MEM)
G - Bobby Jackson (SAC)
F - Josh Howard (DAL)
GF - James Posey (MEM)
G - Larry Hughes (WAS)
FC - Nazr Mohammed (NYK)


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

The Mongolia Barbarians 

CF - Tim Duncan (SAS)
G - Ray Allen (SEA)
FG - Predrag Stojakovic (SAC)
F - Chris Webber (SAC)
G - Gilbert Arenas (WAS)
G - Andre Miller (DEN)
FG - Matt Harpring (UTA)
CF - Eddy Curry (CHI)
FG - Ricky Davis (BOS)
CF - Juwan Howard (HOU)
G - Kerry Kittles (LAC)
F - Dwight Howard (ORL)

Note: I dropped stupid Jamal Mashburn today for obvious reasons. No big lost though, I picked up Kittles


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

North York Madmen

FC - Dirk Nowitzki (DAL)
G - Jason Kidd (NJN)
F - Shawn Marion (PHO)
FC - Jamaal Magloire (NOR)
G - Michael Redd (MIL)
FC - Tyson Chandler (CHI)
GF - Eddie Jones (MIA)
F - Tim Thomas (NYK)
GF - Bonzi Wells (MEM)
FC - Kurt Thomas (NYK)
GF - Jerry Stackhouse (DAL)
C - Kelvin Cato (ORL)

Jason Kidd / Bonzi Wells
Michael Redd / Eddie Jones
Shawn Marion / Jerry Stackhouse
Dirk Nowitzki / Kurt Thomas / Tyson Chandler 
Jamaal Magloire / Kelvin Cato


^ one crazy team


----------



## trees (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> North York Madmen
> 
> Jason Kidd / Bonzi Wells
> ...


very nice team, but i think you may struggle for the first few months, because im pretty sure kidd is out until december and im not really sure how bonzi or ej will do as starters on your team.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Ajax, BIATCH*

PG Stephon Marbury - Ben Gordon
SG Emanuel Ginobili - Darius Miles
SF Richard Jefferson - Hedo Turkoglu - Mike Miller
PF Elton Brand - Brian Grant
C Amare Stoudemire - Kwame Brown

i might be missing someone, but damn, i got this league wrapped up.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

I'm still not fixed on the players I have, so anyone with interesting deals, send them my way.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> I'm still not fixed on the players I have, so anyone with interesting deals, send them my way.


C - Shaquille Oneal (MIA)
F - Carmelo Anthony (DEN)
F - Chris Bosh (TOR)
G - Chauncey Billups (DET)
*G - Cuttino Mobley (ORL)*
G - Tony Parker (SAS)
FC - Marcus Camby (DEN)
F - Gerald Wallace (CHA)
*G - Kareem Rush (LAL)*
*FC - Dale Davis (GSW)*
*F - Mike Sweetney (NYK)*
*GF - Boris Diaw (ATL)*
GF - Doug Christie (SAC)
*F - Jared Jeffries (WAS)*

I was surprised by all of the picks you made that are in bold. As you were drafting your team I was trying to figure out what you were thinking about. On top of that, Christie is going to be out for training camp and probably the early part of the season.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

btw is this a keeper league? and i think it will be me and hellbot in the finals


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

IMO I really like Speedy's, CrookedJ's, and my team. I have a really solid starting 5, and I took a lot of risks with my bench. Injuries is always a concern but I think I have enough depth to cover anyone who goes down.

Differences in opinions for now, but we'll see how things unfold by decemeber...


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> C - Shaquille Oneal (MIA)
> ...


In my first couple of picks - Shaquille Oneal, Carmelo Anthony, Chris Bosh, Chauncey Billups - are proven guys, players that I already know what to expect from.

Cuttino Mobley I drafted because I think he will be a great fit with the Magic. They're running a young team with Francis, Cuttino, and Dwight Howard, and Mobley will easily get good looks throughout the season.

Kobe Bryant is now the only man leading the Laker show, and Derek Fisher, as well as Fox and Payton have all left. With that said, Kareem Rush will get a lot more playing time at both the off guard and point guard. I picked him because he's due for a make or break season - it's his time to shine in L.A.

Dale Davis I picked for his pure toughness. He didn't have that much of an opportunity in Portland playing behind Rasheed Wallace and Zach Randolph. In Golden State, Davis will most definitely start along with Troy Murphy and should be a tough defensive duo. Like I said, I drafted Dale for his toughness, and with increased PT hopefully his defence and rebounds improve.

I took a chance on Mike Sweetney. I saw him play a couple of times last year and he looked like a best. If he gets time and is used correctly it could help me a lot.

Last year I just liked what I saw from Diaw - he has a long frame, can defend pretty well (i.e., did a good job on the Raps last year), and has a decent run at the basket. With the Hawks sucking so much this upcoming season, I am hoping he breaks out of the shell and does something worthwhile.


Overall, away from the guys that aren’t obvious picks, I picked players that nobody thought of. I took into account the team they'll be playing for, and what other players are on that team that might improve or not improve the player's stats that I picked.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Who's that guy named primetime? He's giving me some dumb deals. :uhoh:


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Yeah heres my boys:

GF - LeBron James (CLE)
F - Andrei Kirilenko (UTA)
FC - Zach Randolph (POR)
F - Antoine Walker (ATL)
GF - Jason Richardson (GSW)
GF - Jalen Rose (TOR)
GF - Stephen Jackson (IND)
FC - Mehmet Okur (UTA)
G - Carlos Arroyo (UTA)
FC - Raef Lafrentz (BOS)
F - Grant Hill (ORL)
C - Mark Blount (BOS)

I took a couple shots on injury guys at the end in Lafrentz and Hill. I'l be happy to get 20 games outta Grant but he should put up good numbers for those games. I basically just went for overall stat stuffers. I only have two players that aren't able to play F.

I'm not real sure of their positions- Z-Bo can be a F-C but Bosh isn't!

Slash you got Gerald Wallace!! Damn you!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Note to Raven: you need another C dude, Ben Wallace is good but he won't put up 48mins a game


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CrookedJ</b>!
> Slash you got Gerald Wallace!! Damn you!!


I am hoping to get alot from him. If you notice I took alot of players that I'm hoping have breakthrough seasons - including Gerald. In Charlotte, with not much talent, he can put up some good numbers.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>
> 
> Kobe Bryant is now the only man leading the Laker show, and Derek Fisher, as well as Fox and Payton have all left. With that said, Kareem Rush will get a lot more playing at both the off guard and point guard. I picked him because he's due for a make or break season - it's his time to shine in L.A.
> 
> Dale Davis I picked for his pure toughness. He didn't have that much of an opportunity in Portland playing behind Rasheed Wallace and Zach Randolph. In Golden State, Davis will most definitely start along with Troy Murphy and should be a tough defensive duo. Like I said, I drafted Dale for his toughness, and with increased PT hopefully his defence and rebounds improve.


I agreed with all your other break out players except these two.

I am a huge Kareem Rush fan, and honestly think he would be the next Michael Redd given the time. But with Kobe and Odom at the 2&3 spot, and with Caron taking up all the rest of the minutes at the 2/3 off the bench, I don't see much time at all for Rush except for some minutes when Kobe or Odom would play some point to back up Atkins.

As for Dale Davis, IMO he shouldn't even have been drafted at all. I love his defense and his toughness, problem is, that stuff doesnt count in fantasy leagues. And he started for Portland last year before the Ratliff trade, because remember they had that Rasheed-Randolph-Davis frontline. But yeah I don't see him getting that much time, as I don't think they would pay Foyle that much to be a backup for the whole year.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Slashville drops F Mike Sweetney (NYK) and F Jared Jeffries (WAS).


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> I am hoping to get alot from him. If you notice I took alot of players that I'm hoping have breakthrough seasons - including Gerald. In Charlotte, with not much talent, he can put up some good numbers.


Yeah thats a good strategy, I went with some comeback players.
They don't count FG % so a scorer on a bad team like Charlotte could be pretty valubale even if he takes a million shots!

What other player did you guys just barely miss? I had Cassell and Nash both on the top of my list when they were picked. Then I abandoned PG's and went for F/Gs


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Woot. Got Jarvis.

Slashville picks up GF Jarvis Hayes (WAS).


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Attn: Trade proposers!

I am not trading Antoine Walker, so people can stop sending me offers. I've had like 4 offers already. Unless you are offering me a deal that you think is a bad one for you, I won't be thinking about it.

End Communication!


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CrookedJ</b>!
> Attn: Trade proposers!
> 
> I am not trading Antoine Walker, so people can stop sending me offers. I've had like 4 offers already. Unless you are offering me a deal that you think is a bad one for you, I won't be thinking about it.
> ...


What deals were you offered?


----------



## trees (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CrookedJ</b>!
> 
> What other player did you guys just barely miss? I had Cassell and Nash both on the top of my list when they were picked. Then I abandoned PG's and went for F/Gs


ah ha! i got nash. I was going for Drew Gooden with my last pick, but New York got him right before me.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CrookedJ</b>!
> 
> What other player did you guys just barely miss? I had Cassell and Nash both on the top of my list when they were picked. Then I abandoned PG's and went for F/Gs


Rasheed Wallace and Marcus Camby (I think). I'm still pretty happy with the guys I got instead though.

And of course I wanted Yao Ming... but no way I would've picked him with my 3rd pick.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> Rasheed Wallace and Marcus Camby (I think). I'm still pretty happy with the guys I got instead though.
> ...


Erm, I have Camby, and I didn't make any offers for Walker.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

CrookedJ check your sports.ws account.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Slashville drops G Kareem Rush (LAL), GF Doug Christie (SAC), picks up F Mike Sweetney (NYK).


----------



## BattleRoyale (Oct 4, 2004)

Since this league is full and I just opened a hoops.,ws account, is anyone willing to start a new league for the rest of us who didnt get in the first time?


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BattleRoyale</b>!
> Since this league is full and I just opened a hoops.,ws account, is anyone willing to start a new league for the rest of us who didnt get in the first time?


If more people are interested in joining and we can all agree in the league to start over I don't see why not.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> If more people are interested in joining and we can all agree in the league to start over I don't see why not.


no way!! I love my team!! aside from the fact that I don't have Yao...


----------



## BattleRoyale (Oct 4, 2004)

Thanks Slasher for the offer but it wouldnt be fair to the GMs unless all wanted to start over. In any case, i have 3-4 ppl from here in that other yahoo league so everyone's a happy camper...


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

I am taking offers for:

G - Tony Parker (SAS)
FC - Marcus Camby (DEN)
FC - Dale Davis (GSW)


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> I am taking offers for:
> 
> G - Tony Parker (SAS)
> ...


what position are u looking for?


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> 
> 
> what position are u looking for?


I am not really fixed on one position. Send me your offers. I am very flexible at this point.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Anyone still logging into their Sports.ws Hoops League?

I've just logged on and the leauge is pretty slow - no transactions, pickups, or releases.

It either that everyone loves their teams and no changes are needed, or the league is dead.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> Anyone still logging into their Sports.ws Hoops League?
> 
> I've just logged on and the leauge is pretty slow - no transactions, pickups, or releases.
> ...


No I think we're just waiting for the season to start. I'm pretty happy with my team, I'd like some other guys but at the same time don't wanna give up any of mine.

Don't think anything'll happen 'til november...


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> No I think we're just waiting for the season to start. I'm pretty happy with my team, I'd like some other guys but at the same time don't wanna give up any of mine.
> ...


Once play starts I migt make a few moves, but nothing has changed between the draft and now to make me change players. I drafted the guys that I thought were the best available everytime, and my opinions of them have not changed.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

on a 12 team league, had the 6h pick:



> S. O'Neal (Mia - C)
> S. Francis (Orl - PG)
> A. Walker (Atl - F)
> R. Jefferson (NJ - SF)
> ...


:


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Nice team trick - I too have Shaq Diesel at the C.

Too bad you didn't join up our BBB.net league


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

I like your team, we've got a few of the same - Walker, Okur, LaFrentz.

Anybody notice Grant Hills Line last night - 20/6/6 ah baby, he's gonna be starting for me I think.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

wow, i just pulled off a blockbuster trade that involves:
sent: Shauille O'Neal, Steve Francis, Richard Jefferson
received: Kevin Garnett, Vince Carter

and i've picked up M. James and C. Mihm for K. Cato off waivers

so now my team looks like this:


> K. Garnett (Min - PF)
> V. Carter (Tor - GF)
> A. Walker (Atl - F)
> A. Harrington (Atl - SF)
> ...


:yes:


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Too bad you didn't join up our BBB.net league


i wanted to, but i missed the invites.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

what do you think of this lineup?

C - Shaquille Oneal (MIA)
F - Carmelo Anthony (DEN)
F - Chris Bosh (TOR)
G - Chauncey Billups (DET)
G - Cuttino Mobley (ORL)
G - Tony Parker (SAS)
FC - Marcus Camby (DEN)
F - Gerald Wallace (CHA)
GF - Boris Diaw (ATL)
GF - Jarvis Hayes (WAS)
F - Mike Sweetney (NYK)
F - Primoz Brezec (CHA)


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

I am taking offers for Shaq, Camby, and Parker.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> what do you think of this lineup?
> 
> C - Shaquille Oneal (MIA)
> ...


i'd use Diaw and/or Hayes to look for another legit PG starter (in the Mike James region).

you may get killed in the 3PTs and TOs department too.

other than that, looks good. and i also see you're buying into the mini-Brezec hype :laugh:


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> i'd use Diaw and/or Hayes to look for another legit PG starter (in the Mike James region).
> ...


Brezec looks like a good player this season. Reminds me of a Zan Tabak in Raptors' expansion year.

I also did some moving around in my team:

<i>Slashville releases GF Boris Diaw, GF Jarvis Hayes (WAS), and picks up G Gary Payton (BOS), and GF Zoran Planinic (NJN).</i>


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

whoa, Payton was still available? i'd expect his stats to be slightly higher than his days with the Lakers, 18/3/7/2(stls)

can't believe he's hovering around the waivers.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Mongolia Barbarians drops G Kerry Kittles (LAC) and picks up GF Luol Deng (CHI).

It's the 12th man anyway, so why not take a chance with the kid that's doing so well?


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> whoa, Payton was still available? i'd expect his stats to be slightly higher than his days with the Lakers, 18/3/7/2(stls)
> 
> can't believe he's hovering around the waivers.


Yeah I was surprised he was available as well, but hey its a 10 team league. I don't know if people missed him or didn't want him - doesn't matter thought, since I snatched him. He should pay off nicely for my team.

My updated roster:

C - Shaquille Oneal (MIA)
F - Chris Bosh (TOR)
F - Carmelo Anthony (DEN)
G - Cuttino Mobley (ORL)
G - Chauncey Billups (DET)
G - Gary Payton (BOS)
F - Gerald Wallace (CHA)
GF - Zoran Planinic (NJN)
G - Tony Parker (SAS)
FC - Marcus Camby (DEN)
F - Primoz Brezec (CHA)
F - Mike Sweetney (NYK)


I am still for trading Shaq if anyone wants to put in their offer for the Big Diesel.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

edit


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

One week left till the Raptors Leauge starts. I open up @ Browntown.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

In our Raptors Leauge, does the league account for the FT% of the players?


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

This is like my own personal thread.  

Nobody posting except me.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> In our Raptors Leauge, does the league account for the FT% of the players?


No the Yahoo one doesn't count any %s I think

don't worry I'm still around to check this once in awhile


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> No the Yahoo one doesn't count any %s I think
> ...


I am talking about the Sports.ws leauge not Yahoo.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> I am talking about the Sports.ws leauge not Yahoo.


typo. I was refering to sports.ws league


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> typo. I was refering to sports.ws league


roger that.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

*OT: Slasher's Basketball League*

I want to get going a 12-team Fantasy Basketball league over at Sports.ws. I know that there are alot of Raptor fans still without a leauge, or just want to join another league.

Head over to http://hoops.sports.ws and join the league called _Slasher's Basketball League_.

The current league that some people are in at Sports.ws only has a few teams and not many people are that active.

If you are into basketball and are up for some fun, join ASAP.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

In my league we have, so far:

slasher
SpeakerBoxxX
superstarko
BTOWN32
madfishx
polish_g_3000
SPEEDYTHIEF
xchuckoboyx

We need 4 more people to start the league.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

<b>SBL DRAFT SUMMARY:</b>

1 Slasher F Kevin Garnett
2 Taipei FC Tim Duncan
3 Moscow G Kobe Bryant
4 Mexico C Shaquille Oneal
5 Underworld GF Tracy McGrady
6 etosa
7 TORONTO
8 Kolude
9 Minnesota
10 St. Maarten
11 winnipeg
12 Uptown
13 Uptown
14 winnipeg
15 St. Maarten
16 Minnesota
17 Kolude
18 TORONTO
19 etosa
20 Underworld
21 Mexico
22 Moscow
23 Taipei
24 Slasher
25 Moscow
26 TORONTO
27 Mexico
28 Slasher
29 etosa
30 St. Maarten
31 Taipei
32 Minnesota
33 Uptown
34 Kolude
35 Underworld
36 winnipeg
37 winnipeg
38 Underworld
39 Kolude
40 Uptown
41 Minnesota
42 Taipei
43 St. Maarten
44 etosa
45 Slasher
46 Mexico
47 TORONTO
48 Moscow
49 Taipei
50 winnipeg
51 Slasher
52 Mexico
53 Underworld
54 TORONTO
55 etosa
56 Uptown
57 Minnesota
58 St. Maarten
59 Moscow
60 Kolude
61 Kolude
62 Moscow
63 St. Maarten
64 Minnesota
65 Uptown
66 etosa
67 TORONTO
68 Underworld
69 Mexico
70 Slasher
71 winnipeg
72 Taipei
73 Underworld
74 Minnesota
75 winnipeg
76 Taipei
77 Mexico
78 Uptown
79 TORONTO
80 St. Maarten
81 etosa
82 Slasher
83 Moscow
84 Kolude
85 Kolude
86 Moscow
87 Slasher
88 etosa
89 St. Maarten
90 TORONTO
91 Uptown
92 Mexico
93 Taipei
94 winnipeg
95 Minnesota
96 Underworld
97 St. Maarten
98 Minnesota
99 winnipeg
100 etosa
101 Mexico
102 Taipei
103 TORONTO
104 Underworld
105 Moscow
106 Slasher
107 Uptown
108 Kolude
109 Kolude
110 Uptown
111 Slasher
112 Moscow
113 Underworld
114 TORONTO
115 Taipei
116 Mexico
117 etosa
118 winnipeg
119 Minnesota
120 St. Maarten
121 Moscow
122 St. Maarten
123 Taipei
124 Underworld
125 Mexico
126 Uptown
127 Slasher
128 TORONTO
129 winnipeg
130 Kolude
131 Minnesota
132 etosa
133 etosa
134 Minnesota
135 Kolude
136 winnipeg
137 TORONTO
138 Slasher
139 Uptown
140 Mexico
141 Underworld
142 Taipei
143 St. Maarten
144 Moscow


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

In trees' league I just dropped Zoran Planinic and Mike Sweetney, and picked up Devin Harris and Jarvis Hayes.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

<font face="arial" size="1" color="navy">SLASHVILLE SUNS





































<b>Chauncey Billups, Cuttino Mobley, Carmelo Anthony, Chris Bosh, Shaquille O'Neal




















































Marcus Camby, Devin Harris, Gary Payton, Tony Parker, Gerald Wallace, Jarvis Hayes, Primoz Brezec</b></font>


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

<img align="left" src="http://hoops18.sports.ws/images/players/tony_parker.jpg"><img align="left" src="http://hoops18.sports.ws/images/players/michael_redd.jpg">Slashville trades G Tony Parker (SAS) to North York for G Michael Redd (MIL).


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Jason Kidd is on the block in tree's league, he is hurt now but could make a big difference when he is ready to come back


----------



## trees (Jun 11, 2003)

my team had a good first game. kobe and baron look deadly so far...

pretty solid starting lineup i think...


Kobe Bryant
Baron Davis 
Pau Gasol 
Kenyon Martin
Carlos Boozer 
Steve Nash
Bobby Jackson
Stromile Swift
Larry Hughes 
James Posey 
Josh Howard 
Nazr Mohammed


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Something's messed up in the WS league - I just "lost" a game that was impossible to lose - North York had used all his minutes up days ago, and it was just waiting for Chicago to play to fill up the sheet, and now I've lost, and the box score is blank.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

The problem has corrected itself, it now counts as a win with the box score showing.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CrookedJ</b>!
> The problem has corrected itself, it now counts as a win with the box score showing.


_...Sometimes it feels like.. somebody's wa-tching me..._


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Stupid Stephen Jackson, he was doing well for me. Speedy, Raven what are you guys doing? I feel for ya Raven - Artest and Ben Wallace ouch.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CrookedJ</b>!
> Stupid Stephen Jackson, he was doing well for me. Speedy, Raven what are you guys doing? I feel for ya Raven - Artest and Ben Wallace ouch.


Losing Jermaine will hurt. Hopefully Rasheed will start having a monster season.

In my other league I have Wallace, too. At least he's only gone for six.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Jackson dropped, Croshere picked up. I think even after Jackson comes back Croshere will be a good pickup with Artest out.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Gawd Dangit, you beat me in OT!! 2nd time already that home court advantage screwed me out of a game!! :upset: 

Raven's gotta pick up a C, else he's gonna be the whipping boy of the league.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

any interest in Kidd?? I will trade him for anything really


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> any interest in Kidd?? I will trade him for anything really


Yesterday I would have given you S Jax for him, but sorry!

EDIT - Carlos Arroyo has been dropped if anyone wants him, I picked up the streaking Marko Jaric.

The *NEW * Browntown Gamblers:
GF - LeBron James (CLE)
F - Grant Hill (ORL)
FC - Zach Randolph (POR)
F - Antoine Walker (ATL)
GF - Jason Richardson (GSW)
F - Austin Croshere (IND)
F - Andrei Kirilenko* (UTA)
G - Marko Jaric (LAC)
FC - Chris Mihm (LAL)
FC - Mehmet Okur (UTA)
GF - Jalen Rose (TOR)
C - Mark Blount (BOS)


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Worst fantasy line ever:

Kirilenko UTA F 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 9 0 9 0 -1 -1 

(9 minutes, no stats, injury- left game, tech foul for -1)
Ouch!


----------



## trees (Jun 11, 2003)

i got too many quality guards who are all playing great(kobe, baron, hughes, nash, bobby jackson) someone send me some offers for GF's, F's, FC's....anything!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

6 straight wins baby! But looks like it's about to be snapped, unles Eddy Curry has a career game...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

bump

8 straight wins, followed by 3 straight losses, and looks like I'm gonna go for another streak now...

just wondering, how often do you guys shuffle around your roster, if at all?


----------

